

Tell HN: About to tape 1st HN-related podcast. Need co-host. - marcamillion

The only pre-requisite is HN nick + Skype with Webcam + time. You only need to be available this once, because I plan on rotating co-hosts with a diff. HN member every week. If you want to do it more than once, you can also let me know for the future.<p>We will be discussing a variety of HN stories.<p>Taping to be this weekend. Preferably Saturday night b/w 9:30pm - 12:30am EST. Taping will only be for about an hour (the most hopefully, technology willing).<p>For those interested, please email me: marcamillion {at} gmail
======
marcamillion
Just an update.

Got a guest. Successfully recorded.

Doing post-production over the next few days and will be posted shortly after.

------
dzlobin
This week wouldn't work for me in particular, but I'd love to co-host in the
near future.

~~~
marcamillion
Am building a short-list of potentials.

Send me an email with your info and when you think will work for you (i.e.
what weeks and times).

Thanks.

